# Ariens rm830 question



## KingHillDeere (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello

New guy here I am in the process of getting my friends 830e squared away for the season and all seems well but for some reason I lost reverse I assume this must be an adjustment but cant seem to figure it out?
All the forward gears work no problem

Any thoughts are appreciated!!


----------

